#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Persona 5

## Assassin

Persona 5 is a game about the internal and external conflicts of a group of struggling high school students, the protagonist and a collection of compatriots with those who are in the history of the game, living a double life as ghost robbers.They have the typical daily life of a high school in Tokyo: attending classes, extracurricular activities and part-time jobs. But they also embark on fantastic adventures using supernatural powers to penetrate people's hearts. Its power derives from the person, the Jungian concept of the self.
The heroes of the game realize that society forces people to wear masks to protect their internal vulnerabilities and, literally, tearing their protective masks and coping with their own personalities, the heroes awaken their inner power and use them to help the needy. In the end, the group of ghost robbers tries to change their everyday world to match their perception and see through the masks that modern society uses.

*Persona 5 : Trailer*

----------

